# Help with Weed identification



## tragiclawn (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello,

My friend is trying to identify this weed so he can kill it in his lawn. To me it looks like it could be crab grass, dallis grass, or goosegrass but i'm not 100% sure. Would be awesome for someone to help with this to make sure we can kill is correctly.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Dallis grass imo


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

That's dallis grass. Here's a video that should help you. If you are buying Celsius, I'll go in half with you and ship your half to you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjONG9p93uQ


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@tragiclawn actually, it's goosegrass. Dismiss is the best post emergent herbicide for it.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks like King Ranch Bluestem to me.

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/king-ranch-bluestem/


----------

